
Crowd sourcing your Spotify playlist live - shivpatelssp
https://populrr.com
======
oculusthrift
i can no longer tell the difference between side projects and startups

~~~
urs2102
That's either a great thing for a side projects, or rough thing for startups.

------
morisy
We've been using a similar service for our office:

[https://jukestar.mobi/webapp/#partySearch](https://jukestar.mobi/webapp/#partySearch)

Worked super well.

------
taobility
I prefer the similiar one for youtube party, which is free
[http://www.youparty.in](http://www.youparty.in)

------
justshashank
I was working on this exactly two weeks ago. Nice Job guys.
[https://github.com/shashanksurya/YoCoolSpotify](https://github.com/shashanksurya/YoCoolSpotify)

------
tbirrell
This could make for some interesting social experiments. I'd be interested in
seeing data that shows how people react to this and use it.

------
finchisko
How about starting some party and sending name here? I would like to join,
maybe just for sake of testing. ;-)

------
mbrain
Looks neat. You might monitize it by selling to some cafes(only whitelisted
music allowed maybe)

~~~
shivpatelssp
We've got something in the works! Added a quick splash page if you'd like to
get notified when we release
[https://populrr.com/venues](https://populrr.com/venues)

------
sotojuan
Probably don't want to put text over the phone image (on this iPad at least).

------
ATsch
We do the same thing with ympd. I much prefer it over a proprietary solution.

